

Eulisp, lisp dialect: lightweight and carefully designed like scheme, with object system like CL - nickb
http://people.bath.ac.uk/masjap/EuLisp/eulisp.html

======
abstractbill
Not _that_ new... from <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EuLisp>

"Language definition process first began in a meeting in 1985 in Paris and
took a long time. The complete specification and a first implementation
(interpreted-only) was available in 1990."

Anyone care to speculate on why it didn't take off?

